# MySQL und Bindestrich -



## Cyberlord (8. April 2004)

huhu
Ich hab n kleines prob...
In meiner DB habe ich eine Tabelle namens Yu-Gi-Oh aber sobald ich die Daten mit Select holen will bekomm ich einen Fehler.

Warning: mysql_fetch_array(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL result resource in C:\Programme\wamp\Homepages\Serien-Archiv\inc\db_abfrage.inc.php on line 15

liegt das vielleicht an dem Bindestrich?

oder eventuell an der GET übergabe? denn ich hole mir erst den namen mit Show Tables dann hole ich mir den Namen per GET in die SQL abfrage.

weiss jemand rat?

MFG


----------



## JohannesR (8. April 2004)

Ich glaube du musst die Bindestriche mit einem Backslash escapen, sonst werden sie als Kommentarzeichen angesehen.


----------



## Cyberlord (8. April 2004)

huhu
Hilft leider nicht :-(

wenn ich yugioh anstatt Yu-Gi-Oh schreibe funktionierts einwandfrei....
Aber das sieht dann blöd aus weil ich ja die Tabellennamen als Menü benutze

MFG


----------



## vop (8. April 2004)

Kleiner Tipp:

Benutze nicht die Tabellennamen für die Menus sondern lege  einfach eine weitere Tabelle an, in denen die zu den Tabellennamen die Menunamen ablegst
Zwei Spalten TabName und MenuName
In dieser Tabelle legst du dann zu allen Tabellen die Menunamen einmal ab:

TabName MenuName
yugioh       Yu-Gi-Oh 

Vorteil:
Du kannst dann die Menunamen auch noch netter gestalten, ohne Rücksicht auf die Schreibweise von MySql-Tabellennamen nehmen zu müssen.
Vielleicht kannst Du sogar noch html-Tags mit integrieren....

vop


----------



## Cyberlord (9. April 2004)

huhu
das Problem ist gelöst vor und hinter Yu-Gi-Oh ein ` und schon gehts


----------

